# How often do you clean your camelbak (or any other hydration pack) bladder?



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

I had a camelbak classic hydration pack that I've been using for a couple of years. I use to just hang it up after using it and the next time I take it out I rinse it with really hot water and a bit of soap. I usually stored it with water inside and it has always came out nice and clear. 

I just bought a new Osprey with a removable bladder and I was wondering if I should do the recommended cleaning and drying it or if the method I was using before is alright.

I realized it's an absolute pita to dry it out completely and I think leaving it with a bit of moisture still inside + leaving it open is worse than leaving it filled with water and sealed. 

What do you do with yours?


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

ive always drained it when done using and put them in the freezer until next use. once in a while i will add a drop of bleach/hot water, then fill and drain a few times


----------



## FuturePrimitive (Mar 19, 2012)

Clean it? Uh-oh....


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Clean the mouth piece every ride.

Drain the bladder AND hose, then let the bladder hang upside down propped open via the camelback "legs" with the filler cap open. 

Totally clean/dry within a few days.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I refill each pack a couple times a week and haven't cleaned either in the year that I've owned both of them. I'm very particular about taste changes in my water, and I have to say, I still haven't noticed anything wrong with my Camelbaks. I know that some would say what I'm doing is "reckless!"


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

That's the thing.... I never really thoroughly "cleaned and dried" my camelbak and the water never tasted funny nor did I see any mold. Then again that's a huge question mark for me as I wasn't able to remove the bladder on the old classic camelbak. I never got sick though so I guess it never got moldy.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

hah, "makes you stronger," right?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

have had an insulated camelbak bladder for 5 years now. use it all winter. just dump out old water. maybe run a bit of water thru hose before filling. last few seasons i just put away filled and pulled out month or 2 later for biking and i have had no problems. only water and ice have been in it at at least.

just pulled it out again for spring and refilled it and it tasted fine.

no need to clean imo unless your using not water


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I usually take the blader out and stack it in the fridge with fresh water if I know I'll be riding the next day or so.

If not I take out the blader, drain it as best as I can and hang it upside down with the cap open and a sponge-towel at the bottom to absorb any water left and moisture. Often It's already dry the next day. I also drain the hose every time. Mouth piece as best as I can. Once in a while when I feel like it's due, I'll take apart the hose and mouth piece, rinse the hose with mouth wash thoroughly, then rinse with cold water. Drain and hang dry. I'll dissemble the mouth piece and clean any residue that got in, rinse with cold water and drop the part in a glass of mouth wash overnight. Next day you just take the mouth piece out, rinse with cold water, wipe dry and put back together with the hose. Mouth wash I use is alcohol free. Don't know if it's a big deal though.

Next ride I have a fresh taste of white mint any time I take a sip.


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

*When would I ride??*

I use my camelbak almost everyday. Haven't really thought about cleaning it. Just add water when needed and keep on going. Now you have me thinking I should have two. Must go shopping


----------



## OLEAJE (May 19, 2008)

After used my camelbak I fill it with water and add one clhlorine tablet


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

Drain it and throw it in the freezer if im riding in the next day or two i put it in the fridge.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

I just rinse mine out and dry regularly. A good trick my friend showed me is every couple of months he drops one of those polident (sp?) denture cleaning tablets in his. The stuff fizzes in the water and does a good job of freshening up the bladder. You just rinse it really well afterwards. I suspect it's a very similar material to the camelbak cleaning tablets you can buy.


----------



## Wryknow (Mar 13, 2012)

I clean mine every couple of weeks or so. I rinse it out a couple of times then fill it full of clean water and about 1/4 cup of chlorine bleach and let it sit for an hour or so. Then drain it and leave it open to dry over night. The clorine is a very good anti-bacterial and it breaks down completely in a day or so if you let it air dry. Heck when I was in the army they used to just add clorine bleach to water and give it to us to drink.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

I keep it in the freezer if I'm not going to use it for a week or more. Other than that, weekly cleaning with denture tabs.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a Dakine pack with the Hydrapak bladder. I usually clean it every month or so. Iv'e been very happy with the bladder and find it really easy to clean because you can turn it inside out and really scrub it well and it dries pretty fast.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

I clean mine out a couple times a year. Otherwise it just sits at room temperature with whatever water is left after the last ride. It hasn't gotten gross yet, and the few times I have cleaned it were only because it had been sitting for more than a few weeks without use.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

I have an osprey raptor that I got back in October. I usually just empty it, shake all the water out of it, and hang it up (open) next to the window over the kitchen sink. It dries pretty quickly. I run the bite valve through the dishwasher, shake it out, and let it air dry. If I'm going to ride again before it would dry out anyway I usually just refill it and put it in the 'fridge. In the summer I will store it about half full of water in the freezer. It gets hot around here.


----------



## Lamby66 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have never cleaned mine either for about 1 year. Mine has never had anything in it other than tap water and ice.

At the end of the ride i drain it and the tube and then I place a piece of 1 1/2" pvc tube that I beveled on one end to keep it from getting caught on the bag. This keeps the bottom of the bladder open and then lets it dry faster..

It has no taste at all.

Hope this helps


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Everytime I use it!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Lamby66 said:


> I have never cleaned mine either for about 1 year. Hope this helps


Ewww.

I rinse with hot water, tube and bite valve incl., and store it in the freezer. Mountain spring fresh every time.


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

When I can't stand the smell any longer, I take out the bladder and wash the pack. Never wash the bladder.


----------



## Lamby66 (Mar 14, 2011)

I should state that I do wash the bite valve with dish soap. The bladder... to me what is the difference if you let it dry after washing it, or let it dry after using it? It is the same water.

I am using city water so it is treated with fluoride and chlorine, and UV sterilized. I have never noticed any taste at all.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

I use an Osprey and after every use take out the bladder, fill it, and toss it in the fridge. This way I have never had problems with bacteria or mold and the water is cold for the next time


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

An easy way to leave it bone dry is to rinse the bladder and hose with isopropyl alcohol then drain. Leave it hanging with the cap open and in a couple of hours it should be totally dry. I do this once every week or two and my bladder is as clean as the day I bought it.


----------



## Cassafrass (Oct 17, 2010)

denture tabs once or twice a month depending on how often I ride. hot water rinse after every ride (bladder, hose, bite valve), then let dry

if you've got the "old school" bladder, use a whisk or other larger plastic cooking device to prop it open for drying


----------



## 07stiltd (Jun 17, 2011)

I use denture tabs as well. Quick, cheap and easy!

Though the new bladders with the antibacterial plastic are very nice. My old old old camelback was quite funky in comparison, even with frequent cleaning.


----------



## BrandonMiller (Mar 29, 2006)

I store em in the garage freezer, can't say I have ever cleaned any of em..


----------



## g0shj0sh10 (Apr 28, 2012)

deffinately would wash and dry out after using


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have had the same one for years and I never clean it. I rinse it out and put the bladder in the freezer when I am done with it. it never sits out long enough to get moldy.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I never clean mine and ive had it 2+ years
I just empty it, roll it up, shove it in freezer.
On the ride out to where Im headed It will completely de-thaw


----------



## troyer2112 (Mar 31, 2008)

On the ride out to where Im headed It will completely de-thaw[/QUOTE]

De-thaw is the opposite of thaw, btw.......

I bought a cleaning device from camel bak that is a wand with bristles large on one end and small on the other. I will clean it quarterly with bleach and hot water, then its in the freezer after its dried post ride.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Never - I freeze mine.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

I have had my newest camelbak for about 6 months and haven't cleaned it yet. All I have ever filled it with is tap water and I figure that the chlorine in the tap water is enough to neutralize anything I should be worried about.


----------



## jarwes (Mar 13, 2012)

I have the brushes and cleaning tabs from Camelbak. It makes it easy.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

troyer2112 said:


> warboom said:
> 
> 
> > On the ride out to where Im headed It will completely de-thaw
> ...


In the words of the great Homer Simpson "D'OH!!"


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Never have really cleaned mine, haven't ever had a need to. Wiping it out with a paper towel after every time I use it has worked fine. Although secretly I kinda want mine to develop some mold so I have an excuse to upgrade from a Camelbak to a Platypus.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 6, 2010)

Those with removable hoses--do you also store the hose in the freezer? It seems like during the winter when I neglect my camelback, it is the hose that goes moldy, not the bladder.


----------



## mincedcobia (May 5, 2012)

I just empty mine out everytime and it has never smelled or tasted funny.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

I clean it when I get tired of picking out the black stuff from between my teeth.

Cleaning frequency depends a lot on whet you put into it. When using Gatorade, I found that I needed to clean the bladder fairly frequently to avoid/get rid of mold buildup. Since switching to a non-sugar based replenishment tablet (Hammer or the like), I find that I rarely need to clean it other than an occasional rinse. As mentioned several times already, keeping the bladder in the fridge/freeze also helps a great deal.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

I use city treated tap water and have not cleaned this bladder in nearly 5 years. The chlorine in the water kills any bacteria. I just hang my camelbak up in my spare room after every ride. I have not had one spec of mold ever grow it in.

The only time I ever had to clean a bladder was when i used to put Gatorade in the bladder, then it would get gross. Contrary to many peoples opinions, Water cannot go bad if stored in a cool sealed place devoid of sunlight. Just don't leave your bladder full of water an in the sun for a few days


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't clean it, I don't air-dry it, I don't empty it, and I don't add anything to it. If it's got water that's been sitting around for more than a couple days since the last ride, sometimes I dump it out and a quick rinse. Sometimes not.

I'm fine. My water tastes fine. There've been several threads on this subject, and I still have never heard of anyone getting sick as a result of being insufficiently fastidious about hydration pack hygiene. I ain't worried about it.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

After riding I empty the bladder if there's any water left, pour some vinegar & water in. Close cap, shake well & rinse, then hang it to dry. Vinegar is great at getting rid of smells. However, after a few months the hose got moldy, so cleaned it with a steel wire and a piece of paper towel. It didn't taste funny at all but it sure as hell was moldy.
I also boiled the hose and mouthpiece in an attempt to clean the hose but the hose material turned permanently opaque.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

justwan naride said:


> I also boiled the hose and mouthpiece in an attempt to clean the hose but the hose material turned permanently opaque.


Good idea! That way you can't see the mold build up and you can go longer between cleanings.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

...or become paranoid about the mold that you can't see! I love my camelbak, it's great for long rides and wouldn't go back to a bottle but the cleaning and drying should be easier (and cheaper than what Camelbak ask for their cleaning kit).


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

My only fill my hydration bladders with water, and since that's nearly always city tap water, it's chlorinated. I've cleaned one in the past, but can't see the point anymore. If my water supply wasn't disinfected (e.g. a private well), then I'd think about cleaning it more often. When I got a new pack this spring, I pulled the bladder out of an old HAWG and found it was still half full from 2010. I just dumped out out and refilled. No problem.

On another note, I've noticed that Camebak bladders taste better than Hydrapack bladders.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

I just rinse mine with hot water after every ride and it seems to do fine. My brother on the other hand drinks a 50/50 mix of cranberry and water. There is some nasty, foul, evil crap growing in his bladder.


----------



## tjberry_1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I keep mine in the freezer. But honestly, whats gonna happen either way? So you drink some mold... BFD.


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

About once a month I fill mine with Tequila, then I sip it until it's all gone....what were we talking about again?


----------



## EllsEpiffer (Apr 25, 2012)

Mold has it's own medicinal benefits, right?

So does tequila...

I'm actually quite a bit of a germaphobe, so i was all sketched out when I saw my guy "re-using" his water in his camelbak. But he assured me it's okay as long as I keep up with the cleaning and empty it often it should be okay. I dunno. I get 2-3 rides out of mine, refilling each day (usually a week), then i'm douching the thing. I don't go too crazy, but the denture tabs is an interesting idea. I know there are special hangers that you can get that allow the bladder to dry. I also live in a basement apartment (which is large and full of light and mostly above ground) But I still get nervous about the mold, and possible bugs that can creep their way in there. 

Good advice guys!


----------



## krolyat (May 18, 2012)

I have a new antibac version but I still tend to was mine after each use and try it fully before storing it.


----------



## IntensevCare (Nov 24, 2004)

I made the mistake of pouring in a 40oZ of Bud Light, and pedaling back from Newport Beach while sipping it...then forgot to rinse it out. Next weekend I threw it out.


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

IntensevCare said:


> I made the mistake of pouring in a 40oZ of Bud Light, and pedaling back from Newport Beach while sipping it...then forgot to rinse it out. Next weekend I threw it out.


Dude...


----------



## ianyuk (Apr 11, 2014)

IntensevCare said:


> I made the mistake of pouring in a 40oZ of Bud Light, and pedaling back from Newport Beach while sipping it...then forgot to rinse it out. Next weekend I threw it out.


leads to my question of..... what's safe to put in it? water only or are energy drinks ok?


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

It's an easy equation rinse stuff with paper towel after every ride and hang. **** can't grow or get moldy with no moisture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianyuk (Apr 11, 2014)

i'm thinking use it, then do exactly that with the rinse and paper towel, then every so often use a milton tablet to sterilise it all...


----------



## Ptrick (Apr 22, 2010)

Twice a year, fill it up with hot water/scoop of baking soda. Shake, let sit for a few, drain, rinse, separate it all, let it dry. Most of the time I put any unused water and the bladder in the fridge, but rinse the mouth piece with soap.


----------



## Anschutz (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah... About that.


----------



## native29er (Oct 23, 2014)

Revival! lol, you know you guys, as a medical scientist, freezing or refrigerating will stop or reduce the growth of bacteria and fungi, but it will actually preserve them. My method; add 1/2 cup of vodka every couple months and don't worry about it so much!


----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

I empty all remaining water if any still left inside, then it goes in the freezer till next time..
Are you saying freeze it with vodka in or rinse with vodka..??


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Bleach it once a year ^^ first treatment done a month or so ago, as bladder was smelling a bit funky... 

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

native29er said:


> Revival! lol, you know you guys, as a medical scientist, freezing or refrigerating will stop or reduce the growth of bacteria and fungi, but it will actually preserve them. My method; add 1/2 cup of vodka every couple months and don't worry about it so much!


It might preserve them, but won't they be dead? I've never cleaned mine. I empty it and throw it in the freezer.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Just keep mine (Raptor 14) in the fridge.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Is it good enough Bladder Cleaning Kit - 4 in 1 Portable Hydration Water Bladder Tube Cleaning Kit Brushes + Drying Rack | eBay ?
It's cheaper than Osprey cleaning kit in 4 times.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Unflavored denture tabs. Cheap, effective, and safe.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been freezing my nasty unwashed bladder for probably 8 years. I'll go at least a season without washing it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

One Pivot said:


> I've been freezing my nasty unwashed bladder for probably 8 years. I'll go at least a season without washing it.


That's all you gotta do, rinse and freeze. Repeat after every ride. It's free and it always works!


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I only put water in mine, so nothing to feed bacteria. Never wash it or freeze it, just dump, rinse, and and fill pre-ride. If I ever see or smell something funky, I'll wash it or chunk it, but it's never happened.


----------



## TC4Tay (Oct 27, 2016)

ianyuk said:


> leads to my question of..... what's safe to put in it? water only or are energy drinks ok?


Water only is the recommendation but if you can put whatever you want as long as you rinse the pouch and hose very, very well with water and then let it dry so there's no leftover energy drink/beer/juice/ect. Leaving moisture in the pouch is what causes problems.

Like other have said, I just rinse it and then hang it to dry. Never had a problem.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Some liquids other than water may stain the bag.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

My Osprey has some yellow funk in the tube. I could remove a little of it with a paper towel twisted in one end so I know it can come out. I sometimes add sugar, salt and lemon juice to my water to make a poor man's Pedialyte. So I'm guessing the yellow is a residual from that.

I cleaned the whole bladder and tube with hot water and a capful of bleach and then again with white vinegar and baking soda, but the yellow stuff didn't come out. I'm going to pick up a cleaning kit with the flexible brush.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Erock503 said:


> Unflavored denture tabs. Cheap, effective, and safe.


^^This!

GEEEZUZ! Old thread revival, TLDR. For <$3.00, hit Walmart or equivalent for a box full of Effervescing Denture Cleaning Tabs. Fill bladder 1/3 full, drop in 2 tablets, squeeze excess air out and seal and lay it flat.As soon as tabs dissolve, I usually squeeze the bladder and force the mix out the bite valve then let it sit an hour. One simple clean water rinse eliminates any funk and the remnant of the wintergreen flavored tablets. Refill and ride!

Works excellent on funky water bottles, too. That's where my fuel mixes always go to reduce funk in Camelbak bladder.

Currently available at Walmart for $2.77 for 90 tablets.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Arebee said:


> My Osprey has some yellow funk in the tube. I could remove a little of it with a paper towel twisted in one end so I know it can come out. I sometimes add sugar, salt and lemon juice to my water to make a poor man's Pedialyte. So I'm guessing the yellow is a residual from that.
> 
> I cleaned the whole bladder and tube with hot water and a capful of bleach and then again with white vinegar and baking soda, but the yellow stuff didn't come out. I'm going to pick up a cleaning kit with the flexible brush.


I bought the $10 Camelbak brush kit and here is what the tube looks like, before and after.


----------

